# Fat speckled trout and Bull Reds



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Al Godwin wanted only big fish today and with the calm conditions we were able to get outside. Things started great at the first stop but the catfish took over quick. A couple of move later with the tide stating to come in the big trout started biting, not fast but steady along with a few big redfish. Quality box of fish today live shrimp deep under a cork 4 ft was the ticket. As always we had a lot of fun and caught a lot of fish.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">40 Speckled Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">2 Bull Redfish <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Capt Gene Dugas <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADV.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Good load there!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice capt. 

looks like a successful trip...


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks like a lot of fun!


----------

